# Heat



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

other than using scuba gear and lying in the bottom of the pool, how do you stay comfortable in the heat


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

my house is lovely and cool, theres a really nice breeze blowing today. If it gets too much I go out in the car with the air con on, or stand under the outside shower and in real emergencies, I dunk myself in the pool and to hell with the consequences of my chlorine allergy!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> my house is lovely and cool, theres a really nice breeze blowing today. If it gets too much I go out in the car with the air con on, or stand under the outside shower and in real emergencies, I dunk myself in the pool and to hell with the consequences of *my chlorine allergy*!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


still working on alternatives to chlorine


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Frequent visits to the pool throughout the day.
We are up a mountain though, and find that having the front door and balcony door open gives us a cool breeze, until late in the afternoon.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Frequent visits to the pool throughout the day.
> We are up a mountain though, and find that having the front door and balcony door open gives us a cool breeze, until late in the afternoon.


1,200 ft above sea level and still too hot


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> 1,200 ft above sea level and still too hot


I'm not _that_ high up a mountain


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

IMHO its impossible for most N.Europeans,(incl.myself) to live a normal or comfortable lifestyle during the heat of the Spanish mid-summer.
There are some who can aclimatize, but for the majority its just too much and they simply just exist, rather than live life to the full.
I've tried many times over the years, but in the end always been glad to get back to Blighty or Scandinavia for 2 or 3 months.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

*Follow the Moors*

We are fortunate in that our house is five storeys top to bottom so we open a door to the outside on the lowest level, then open a window in the attic, make sure all intermediate doors are wedged open(awfully noisy when they start slamming shut if you don't) and stand back as a howling gale starts. If you want to go the whole hog, then put a net curtain over the door at the bottom and puts its lower end in a bowl of water. The water soaks up into the curtain and this cleans, moistens and cools the incoming air. Aire acondicionado a la moda mora.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

littleredrooster said:


> IMHO its impossible for most N.Europeans,(incl.myself) to live a normal or comfortable lifestyle during the heat of the Spanish mid-summer.
> There are some who can aclimatize, but for the majority its just too much and they simply just exist, rather than live life to the full.
> I've tried many times over the years, but in the end always been glad to get back to Blighty or Scandinavia for 2 or 3 months.


I think the Spanish find it just as hard, thats why Spain tends to close down during August and the need for siestas. 

I personally love it this hot!!! Bring it on LOL

jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> I personally love it this hot!!! *Bring it on* LOL
> 
> jo xxx


Jo in your case it is much more interesting (from our point of view) if you strip it off! - ALL OFF!!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We are lucky, 650 metres above sea level, most days we are in the mid 20ºC, rarely does it go above 35ºC. Although there are other locations on the Island where they regularly get 40ºC and above. 

It is a 10 minute ride or a 40 minute walk to the coast, where we can jump into the Atlantic. Pools are a rarity here, it is only the Germans that seem to want them.

Hepa
El Hierro


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> We are fortunate in that our house is five storeys top to bottom so we open a door to the outside on the lowest level, then open a window in the attic, make sure all intermediate doors are wedged open(awfully noisy when they start slamming shut if you don't) and stand back as a howling gale starts. If you want to go the whole hog, then put a net curtain over the door at the bottom and puts its lower end in a bowl of water. The water soaks up into the curtain and this cleans, moistens and cools the incoming air. Aire acondicionado a la moda mora.


forgot to add that we are 2,300 feet up in the mountains of Sierra Sur de Jaén and it is currently (5.30 pm) 36°C (97°F) in the shade.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> forgot to add that we are 2,300 feet up in the mountains of Sierra Sur de Jaén and it is currently (5.30 pm) 36°C (97°F) in the shade.


That is what you call hot! Wear a hat and lie down more, except when drinking cold liquid


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> other than using scuba gear and lying in the bottom of the pool, how do you stay comfortable in the heat


Unfortunately we drop the shutters facing the sun & pop the aircon on to bring the temp down to a more comfortable level.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Unfortunately we drop the shutters facing the sun & pop the aircon on to bring the temp down to a more comfortable level.


Nice plan, but we only have one aircon unit and that's in the bedroom


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Nice plan, but we only have one aircon unit and that's in the bedroom


The Moors didn't mess with aircon and stayed cool enough to bring all their skills and heritage to this blessed land and largely make it what it is (the best bits, that is, not the grotty urbanisations on the costas)

Keep cool Willie and take care that it doesn't shrink at the bottom of the pool.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Nice plan, but we only have one aircon unit and that's in the bedroom


Funny you should mention that Willie, so you need my spare portable Italian unit ?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> The Moors didn't mess with aircon and stayed cool enough to bring all their skills and heritage to this blessed land and largely make it what it is (the best bits, that is, not the grotty urbanisations on the costas)
> 
> Keep cool Willie and take care that it doesn't shrink at the bottom of the pool.


Well apart that they were born into the heat, your moors system may reduce the temp a little ? In fact our local ITV station uses water mist sprays in front of big fans to help, but of course this is not suitable for lounges/bedrooms.

As you know of course the fabric of the house spends all day soaking up the heat & will give this off into the house at night. Cavity will help avoid this of course, but solid walls will not.
The air is hot, the breeze is hot, so allowing it in through the windows / doors will ............


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

I don't think it's that hot! Where we are on the coast, esp. as we are up on the headland it's pretty breezy, so opening all the windows lets the air through. I open them in the morning when it's cooler and then shut them until later so the hot air stays out. We have mozzie nets on most of the windows and we have fans in the bedrooms. This is what I moved here for - bone warming, no sleeves heat. 
I hope you Pommie wingers are not the same ones who were moaning about the rain and cold 6 months ago!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fourgotospain said:


> I hope you Pommie wingers are not the same ones who were moaning about the rain and cold 6 months ago!!


:tape::tape:

Jo xxx


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I always describe it as being in the depths of an Andalucían summer!.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Put a dish of ice in front of a fan.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Come to work with me out in the sun , welding & after 7 hrs when I go home it feels a bit chilly @ only 30º+.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Put a dish of ice in front of a fan.


But my wife's elbow keeps getting in the dish of ice. (think about it!)

Of course another option is to pay some out of work teenager to be a punka wallah


----------

